# I made a dubstep beat from presets. I think it turned out to be great!



## Desire Inspires (Jul 2, 2017)

Raw, real, edgy, bold, gritty, visceral, and.........generic. 

Yeah, I just used a bunch of presets and threw this together in about 30 minutes. I just felt like doing a quick and dirty experiment to see if I could make something that resembled dubstep. Not bad when you factor in the cheap sounds and the time spent.

Sometimes I overthink these things and try to put in as much music and production value as possible. But the little quick songs like this can come out to be okay in their own right. No need to be a genius all the time. Just let the songs come together in a simple but effective way.

Plus, look at that cool bird in the picture. That is worth a click or two. I mean, I would click on a song with a cool bird in the picture. Parrots are cool because pirates like them. Parrots and pirates go together like peanut butter and jelly. And who in the world doesn't like pirates? I had a cool pirate costume for Halloween with a parrot attached on my shoulder. I got a lot of candy that year.

So forget what everyone says and just make music. Your heart and soul doesn't have to go into every song you make. You should schedule some time to have fun and do some experimentation. And please, save the parrots!!!


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 2, 2017)

It's got a Knife Party 'Bonfire' vibe, which is never a bad thing


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 2, 2017)

No drop, no joy. Better luck next time.

You almost convinced me when you pulled the parrot card. Almost.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 7, 2017)

Drops are so 2007.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 7, 2017)

Bump


----------

